# Puppy Digs at Blankets: What does this mean?



## MiDulce (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello all,
I have a 6 month old Boxer mix, female. She is definitely very playful, but i have a question about her behavior with digging. (I use the term "digging" bc it best describes the action, although she isn't technically digging through anything to). Ok, so we keep a blanket or the floor for my puppy, she takes it in and out of her crate and sleeps with it, etc. but she also does this if I am sitting on the floor with a blanket. 

She digs *furiously* at the blanket until she is pretty much out of breath which is usually about 30-45 seconds. Then she takes the side of her face and lays it on the spot she was digging for about 10-15 seconds. Then the cycle repeats. 

I am not so much concerned with stopping this behavior as of right now as I am trying to understand why she does this. Is this something innate? Or is she just being a silly puppy?

Any and all feedback will be helpful!


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi.....I think you are just dealing with a silly puppy who likes to dig. I have a Siberian Husky who is now 3 yrs old & he does the same thing. He loves to dig at blankets & then curl up in them. I love to watch him.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

My JRT x puppy does the same thing... I figured he does it just because terriers really like to dig..


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Yep, just pretend digging. My almost 2yo dog "digs" into a bean bag, lol.


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

One of my two Shih Tzus does this as well, its adorable to watch 

-IJMB


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Ours both dig, too. Ours are digging breeds, so I thought that was the reason. BUT, they do it more at night, or when they want a nap. It really looks like they're nesting, or making their area comfortable. It's so funny, Abby does that when she goes under the covers in our bed....on a flat sheet. There's really nothing to "arrange", she'll dig at a sheet that's already pulled tight!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Nerd alert!!!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Several of my dogs do it, usually before lying down for a nap. I assumed they were just trying to make that spot more comfortable. Trev really goes at it....he'll dig for about 1-2 minutes before he's satisfied.  Sometimes I make him stop because I don't want him to ruin my sheets or apohlstry (sp?).


----------



## IluvmyMartha (May 7, 2011)

Martha digs at her at her bed. I can't decipher why or when she does it. Her digging appears to be quite random to me...however kinda fun to watch.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Both of our dogs do this, especially on our bed & the end of it where they sleep. They seem sooooo happy when the are going at it. Both of ours also like sleeping on a "blanket" bunched up under or around them. So to save our comforter I found that if I put a bath sheet size towel at the end of the bed they are content to bunch & dig with that. Oddly enough they are not near as happy and often will ignore it if I haven't used the towel so when its time to put a new one out I just give them my morning shower towel until the weekend when I change out their towel again. Chloe will actuall whimper if Skyler is hoggin too much towel or she can't get to it at all to sleep on.


----------

